# Best booklight on the market (in my opinion!)



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have tried them ALL.. and I mean ALL.. I primarily read in low lighting once at home.. and need a booklight.. I have tried the lightwedges.. both sizes.. and all the attachable booklights.. most of the booklights you can see the light shining in your face at the same time as illuminating the pages.. but the MIGHTY BRIGHT does not have any illumination on the "front" only the "bottom". I just flip the M-Edge cover back and attach to back cover and it works great.. so for my money... and extensive testing.. I am sticking with:

link









Also note they have a new version out Mightybright 2 that has a low beam and a high beam.. which I have not tried yet.. it was tough for me NOT to order one.. but I got 4 of the above.. so decided once I NEED another I would get that one to try out..


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for that post as I have that light on order.  I have done no research.  Too Lazy.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I just wanted to add I like the Mighty Brite XtraFlex2.  I think its the same thing with the low beam and the high beam option.  Also for those with a JoAnns in their area (fabric store) you can buy them there with those 40-50% coupons that show up in the paper.  My Joanns sells them normally for $16.99, so I was able to get one for 50% off -- yay!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Mighty Bright, and like it OK, but I get a little glare.  I like the Lightwedge!  Isn't it great that we can each find the right light for us?  I have plenty of uses for the Mighty Bright, though!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After raving about my little booklight I bought in Germany, I just tried to turn it on and it appears the battery is pretty close to dead! I have been carrying it around in my purse and I am wondering if the on/off switch got accidentally pressed. It is supposed to have 30 hours of battery life and I know I haven't used it anywhere near that amount of time.

I am debating what to do. Buy new batteries or just buy a whole new light? I saw it for sale at Amazon for $5.99 with free shipping...that might be less than a new set of batteries.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is supposed to have 30 hours of battery life


30 hours doesn't seem like a lot. What sort of batteries are they? Hearing aid batteries are pretty cheap at Target, and they carry them with multiple batteries in the pack.

I haven't done any booklight research, but I think my preference would be one that is rechargeable, or would take AA or AAA which I would fill with rechargeables.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> 30 hours doesn't seem like a lot. What sort of batteries are they? Hearing aid batteries are pretty cheap at Target, and they carry them with multiple batteries in the pack.


That was one of the complaints about this light at the Amazon reviews. Since I use it only in "emergencies" (ie, not every night to read in bed) I figured 30 hours would last me a good long time. But like I said, I think I must have run them down accidentally in my purse.

It uses CR2450 batteries.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Mighty Bright Flex2 and it works great!  It can cause a bit of a glare if you angle it the wrong way but it's very flexible and easy to adjust.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree. I have one and it took a little moving around to get it right but it works great, without any glare. It was like $13 at Barne's N Noble.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE my mightybright flex 2!  When I was debating on buying mine, another owner suggested that I get the black one instead of one of the cooler looking colors.  I'm happy I listened to her (Esme or Deborah on the other site) because, as she said, the black really fades away and becomes unnoticable.  She had a silver one, and always noticed it out of the corner of her eye.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the new version with the bright and dim light.  I love it.  Use it everynight - have had the light for a couple months and haven't had to replace the batteries yet.  It just keeps going and going and going....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I have the new version with the bright and dim light. I love it. Use it everynight - have had the light for a couple months and haven't had to replace the batteries yet. It just keeps going and going and going....


*Kinda like that Energizer Bunny ;-p Any glare issues?*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Kinda like that Energizer Bunny ;-p Any glare issues?*


  don't knock the bunny - he's cute!

no glare issues at all


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> don't knock the bunny - he's cute!
> 
> no glare issues at all


*He looks like he's covered in Pepto Bismol ;-p

I have a flex neck light...don't remember the brand but I can't for the life of me find a good place to place it without a glare.*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *He looks like he's covered in Pepto Bismol ;-p
> 
> I have a flex neck light...don't remember the brand but I can't for the life of me find a good place to place it without a glare.*


I did the bendy thing and adjusted for awhile until I got it just right. now I know the sweet spot to put it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a light on order with my Vizu cover, but I don't know what kind it is!! It came as a package and the light normally sells for 14.99. 
Thanks for the info, Lizbeth and welcome!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the mighty bright 2 and I love it. I read in low light at home also...and in bed at night...so this has been a necessity for me. used other kinds before Kindle and they were so-so. I love the fact that I can use just the 1 light on it, I do this all the time, the 2 lights are too bright at night as I'm winding down for sleep. I also think that when the one light burns out, I can still use it with the one other light...so two for the price of one (hopefully). If you have the original mighty bright, don't be in a hurry to toss it aside for the mb2...the mb is just brighter, and just as good.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just saw this little clip on light, looks like it might be a good one for travelers. Just not sure where you would clip it... to make it effective.
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Micro-Light-Silver/dp/B001BOLDEQ/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1226788854&sr=8-1

Oh, I just read a review and I guess she clips it to her shirt...! It is so small you can do that.


----------



## carimina (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just looking at these lights and the Black one says it's the Kindle version, but it seems like all of the XtraFlex2's are the same with different descriptions.  Is there anything that differentiates these booklights that makes them better for the Kindle??  The black one (kindle version) is back-ordered but they have, what looks like, the same light in different colors, cheaper, all in stock??


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the mighty bright that you can "dim", but in my opinion the dim setting isn't very much different from the regular setting. I really like this light though. I found I had to move the head around a bit and angle it just right to prevent a glare, but it's not too bad.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

The Mighty Brite XtraFlex2 is my favorite too.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

DD said:


> The Mighty Brite XtraFlex2 is my favorite too.


Same here...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mighty Brite 2 is what I got after several recommendations on the boards and I love it!  Mine has the low/high light option and I use it all the time!  It can be a bit "glare-y" but I can angle it to where there is no glare and there is no problem!!!  I would highly recommend it also.  I had bought booklight and booklight for my son, who is 12 and has a top bunk bed.  He uses booklights every night.  He would burn through batteries so fast and those little batteries I just didn't keep around enough so he was without a light.  I got him a Mighty Brite 2 for the AAA battery feature cause we always have AAA in the house!  Now he is happy, too!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried several others but ended up with the MightyBrite too. I have the XtraFlex2 and love it. I paid a little more and got the one with the adapter so I can plug it in. I read at night and sometimes leave the light on all night, so batteries can really add up. I find that if I aim it toward the side panel of the Kindle, just past the edge of the "page" or screen, it works great with no glare. Here's the one I got:

Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Book Light with Adaptor - Purple

Yeah, it's purple, but I believe you non-purple lovers can find it in "normal" colors too


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I too have the MightyBrite.  I was using it on the full bright setting, but I killed the batteries in about a month.  I am on my second set of batteries, and I am using the "dim" setting.  It's a bit of a misnomer since I can hardly tell the difference between the two brightness settings.  I'm hoping the batteries last longer as a result.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The discussion about book lights is almost as fascinating as the threads regarding the Oberon covers.  I've tried several and found a cheapie on Ebay -- digital 3 light Great Point light.  I love it.  It is more compact, but provides great coverate.  My second favorite is the Mighty Brite.  We are fortunate to have so many choices.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The mighty bright seems to be pretty popular in these boards.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is a very cool model! I may have to order one!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I like my MightyBright and have a plug in adaptor for it.  I was using it with the batteries and it slooooowwwwwly got dimmer.  I thought I was growing cataracts!!!  Now I keep it plugged in by my chair and take extra batteries when I'm traveling.  I also have a light that hooks over an ear but I hook it on my shirt and that works pretty well also.  It's much smaller to tote around.  It takes those flat round batteries and I don't use it enough to have had to replace them.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Spike booklight? I saw one in Barnes & Noble when I was looking at Might Brite lights - it says it takes a single AAA battery and I believe it has 2 LEDs. Instead of clipping on to the case it has a plastic piece that slides on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a Mighty Bright in purple. Love it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

thresel said:


> I like my MightyBright and have a plug in adaptor for it. I was using it with the batteries and it slooooowwwwwly got dimmer. I thought I was growing cataracts!!! Now I keep it plugged in by my chair and take extra batteries when I'm traveling. I also have a light that hooks over an ear but I hook it on my shirt and that works pretty well also. It's much smaller to tote around. It takes those flat round batteries and I don't use it enough to have had to replace them.


My husband gave me a light that hooks over my ear for Christmas. Only problem is, I wear bifocals and when I lift my head to focus my bifocals on the screen, the light moves up and doesn't shine on the Kindle! There is not enough adjustment in the neck to remedy this. Can't use it. Love my MightyBright with the adapter.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

DD said:


> My husband gave me a light that hooks over my ear for Christmas. Only problem is, I wear bifocals and when I lift my head to focus my bifocals on the screen, the light moves up and doesn't shine on the Kindle! There is not enough adjustment in the neck to remedy this. Can't use it. Love my MightyBright with the adapter.


Is it wrong that as I try to envision this, I am snickering?!?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Is it wrong that as I try to envision this, I am snickering?!?


LOL. No, you should have seen us laugh on Christmas Eve when I opened it and tried to use it!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

nelle said:


> Has anyone tried a Spike booklight? I saw one in Barnes & Noble when I was looking at Might Brite lights - it says it takes a single AAA battery and I believe it has 2 LEDs. Instead of clipping on to the case it has a plastic piece that slides on.


I don't have THIS exact light, but before I had my Kindle I had one very similar (mine has two separate LED heads), with the same plastic piece that slides on. I would not buy this, knowing what I know now. You cannot adjust the plastic at all, you have to adjust the number of pages you slip the plastic over. Too many pages and it won't slide on, too few pages and it falls off. Plus it kept tearing my pages. I never tried it on my Kindle because I bought the mightybright, but I doubt it would fit right on the cover.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

i'm just burning old books for light, i'm totally broke after spending all my money on accessories for my K2


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

Having used many types of book lights over the years to save my marriage , I think the Mighty Bright comes closest to perfect. No bulbs to buy, unlike Itty Bitty. What a headache that was to replace bulbs, after B&N stopped carrying the line. Mighty bright uses smaller and fewer batteries and the flex neck is excellent, just move it around to avoid the glare. Adjustable brightness and has been used as an emergency flash light at times. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Avalon said:


> I tried several others but ended up with the MightyBrite too. I have the XtraFlex2 and love it. I paid a little more and got the one with the adapter so I can plug it in. I read at night and sometimes leave the light on all night, so batteries can really add up. I find that if I aim it toward the side panel of the Kindle, just past the edge of the "page" or screen, it works great with no glare. Here's the one I got:
> 
> Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Book Light with Adaptor - Purple
> 
> Yeah, it's purple, but I believe you non-purple lovers can find it in "normal" colors too


I have the exact same one. I love having the adapter so I don't have to worry about batteries anymore.


----------



## eirual (Mar 8, 2009)

I got the MightyBright 2 as well.  Thought I would have problems using it since I like my kindle without a cover (just a skin).  But all I do is clip the light to the top edge of the kindle - works great.  Because I have my kindle skinned - no worries of scratches.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> i'm just burning old books for light, i'm totally broke after spending all my money on accessories for my K2


HA !


----------

